# SeeSnake Monitor options?



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

So I admit that I'm a tight ass and on the other hand I can appreciate that the best tools cost more money and are worth it in the end.

I am resigned to the fact that Ridgid cam systems are the best and I intend on buying a Ridgid (I may buy used but I will buy a Ridgid).

I'm cool with paying for the pushrod/reel, camera/sonde & locator. The thing I am struggling with is having to pay $2k-$4k for a monitor.

I would like an LCD monitor 7" or larger, ability to record, on screen display for distance counter, and a toggle switch to energize the sonde.

I don't need the software options, ability to take still pics, keyboard, mic/speaker.

All those options are nice but not necessary. I can edit video on my laptop if need be (which I very rarely find necessary).

So my question is, is there a monitor system out there that works with the Ridgid system that is reasonably priced?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Gvision


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

I've seen that before too but according to a post on another board the cost is $3400

http://draincleaningforum.com/showthread.php?4656-G-vision-monitor


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Cs6


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cs6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.

CS6 is the cheaper option I spoke of in my original post...I was curious if there was more affordable options with less bells and whistles that I don't mind losing.

CS6 = $2000
CS10=$4000
CS65=$4000

The CS6 screen is 5.7" which is just a hair bigger than my phone.
Tough to share the view/point out issues on such a small screen to customers (especially those with vision issues such as seniors)


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Initially I thought that the cs6 screen was going to be a tad small, turns out it's not a problem at all. Sharper image than my cs1000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Call kirk at aj Coleman they can most likely smoke that 2k price tag, I think I paid 1,540 or something shipped during the ridgid sale in April


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you have a laptop? But the laptop interface.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

CS6 for sure! Screen size not an issue! How much is your time worth trying to convert an LCD screen with a toggle for the sonde! Call Kirk at AJ Coleman, then have a celebratory beer and know that you have one of the best purpose built inspection monitors on the market on its way to making you money!


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I think you are looking at it the wrong way "EXPENSE, EXPENDING". This is not an expense. This is an investment in something that will actually make you money. Plain and simply ridgid seesnakes are the best. Just try to find a deal call Kirk as some said. Look online. You will make your money back plus more.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Let me preface this post by saying this post is not meant to offend anyone.

I just asked the question about OTHER monitor options.

I have already bowed down and told you I know Ridgid has the best cam, pushrod and locator. I have looked into the Ridgid options for monitors, I know the pricing and obviously this is not pumper show time of year so I am not going to get that pricing (I've dealt with AJ Coleman in the past and already priced camera equipment with them).

It aggravates me when people tell me how to run my business and spend my money. 

I am a newer business (3 years)but not new to the trade, in that time have built a successful business from scratch. I'm a humble hard working guy supporting my family and looking to grow in the future but at the moment every penny is accounted for. I actually built my business on being a tight ass. Majority of my equipment was purchased used (for about half price of new) & I even drive a used truck. I've saved up the money to finally buy a Ridgid camera (which I may buy used too) and thought I could save myself a decent amount of $ on a monitor that will do what I need it to instead of what I believe are overpriced units with too many frills.

Please don't be so condescending and tell me that the only smart thing to do is buy Ridgid. That's like telling me I could never make it unless I went out and spent $40k on a brand new van.

This is the whole reason I posted on this forum instead of the Ridgid forum. 

Anyway, rant off.

Here is what I had in mind(just found this today), and I'm sure there are other options out there too.
http://www.allstarsewerequipment.com/r-style-sd-card-monitor/

$1600 for 7" or $2600 for 10" daylight readable screen

Hopefully you guys can appreciate where I am coming from, I know there are a lot of guys out there in the same boat as me. 
I'm not here to start some BS internet forum brawl, just speaking my mind.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've heard enough nightmares about other brands that I just won't do another brand. My 5 or 6 yr old SeeSnake compact has worked every single time with 100's of inspections.

I also own the CS65 for another camera but paid the extra for the options and the wow factor. And the wow factor works, I charge a premium in some situations where that monitor is needed.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Hillside said:


> Call kirk at aj Coleman they can most likely smoke that 2k price tag, I think I paid 1,540 or something shipped during the ridgid sale in April


 He quoted me $2158 last week.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Unless there have been some deleted replies I didn't see anything that I would consider condescending. You asked for advice and got it. The way I read everything it seemed like sincere, helpful advice.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Just the horror stories I've heard about being on a job and have another brand camera fail or weeks gone while it's being repaired was more than enough to make me save my pennies a little longer.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey man...no one is telling you how run your business or spend your money! You stated you didn't want to spend $2k-$4k. The CS6 doesn't cost $2k from the right source. Many of us have purchased our CS6's for quite less than that. 

Many if us here including myself have fumbled with makeshift t.v. Screens to use on our pushrod systems. And many of us know of the horror stories wit regards to looking like a jackazz in front of a big customer when our screen goes black or sonde doesn't work. My last company I worked for was in business for 25 years and when they decided to get into sewer inspections thy relied on radio shack t.v.'s with wires going everywhere and adapters in huge briefcases. You've been in business longer than me. I wanted (needed) a camera so bad in my first year but just couldn't bring myself to spend the money. But even I knew wasting even $400 getting some Frankenstein setup going wasn't worth the risk. Ultimately I scored my equipment for a total of $5,000. 200' see snake mini, cs6 and navitrack! It was tough for a penny pincher such as myself with a family and limited customer base. It opens up doors within a few weeks and was paid for in like 3 months. 

People come here for insight and advice. Some of us can relate with each others, and some of us no so much. But we post our advice none the less. You need to take a chill pill and sort through the valuable information and block out what you don't wanna hear. Other wise you'll be left with nothing but crickets after every question. 

So to answer your question...yes. I've had experience with homemade t.v's, laptops and LCD screens with adapters. And my last shop still cycles through them because of employee abuse, even with MyTana and Sparvision units at their disposal at which point one of the lead techs on occasion has to bail out one of the other guys because his "makeshift t.v" screen went black. So I'd say just use at your own risk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll tell ya what. Go buy whatever bargain monitor you can find. Then when it breaks refer back to this thread and get a Ridgid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

In all seriousness though. Did you have like a particular off brand monitor in mind? Or were you looking at making one yurself? Because no reputable inspection company is going to offer offer a monitor for under what yur asking. 

If you search for pro-built tools or south coast sewer equipment (or whatever name their working under due to selling cheap equipment) they're right here in SoCal and ship worldwide, you'll find they offer LCD inspection monitors for a few hunned bucks!

Have you tried eBay? Here's an LCD sewer monitor http://m.ebay.com/itm/CR110-7-D-20m...-7-LCD-Color-Monitor-/161072174992?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

LOL @ Drain Pro...sorry dude I didn't mean to upset you. Please don't take my post or my questions to heart, I'm just some dumb ass asking a question (albeit I was never asking a question about Ridgid monitors...LOL).

Shoot'N: Thanks for the reply, that's all I was asking...if people used other brand monitors (or made their own) with the Ridgid cam/reel. 

I know better than to deal with West Coast (or whatever name they currently are).

Did you check out the link in my post above? (see the first & last items on that page) So there are companies making generic monitor/recorder bundles. I just want to know if people have tried them WITH the Ridgid cams...I admit (as in my OP)Ridgid is the best, I was just looking for alternative MONITORS ONLY. I'm not trying to be difficult or piss anyone off but I wasn't looking for a Ridgid recommendation, that's my point.

People have been using non Ridgid equipment with the Ridgid cams for a long time (G-Vision and the DVD recorders such as the Sony DVD pack). So I am just asking if the current non Ridgid solutions are worth considering.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Jiffy... I'm not upset at all. I'm just saying that even though you don't want to hear it, Ridgid is your best bet. I'm talking from experience. I learned the hard way so you don't have to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Cs6


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

In all seriousness I found a 200' color full size on eBay and a dvdpak 2 for 800 and a sr20 for 1k also on eBay deals are out there just gotta be patient


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

cs6 is under 2 k for sure.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Jiffy said:


> Let me preface this post by saying this post is not meant to offend anyone.
> 
> I just asked the question about OTHER monitor options.
> 
> ...


Why ask our opinion and then get pissy when we tell you what we think? If our opinion was all it took to aggravate you, then you might want to take off now before the discussion ever got into real business talk and your feelings really got hurt then. But if you wanta learn something, then listen to what people have to say and you might grow your business better then you thought possible

Now.....that being said........

I like ridgid myself but have 3 friends with mytana and they all say the image is better then ridgid but durability and size sucks. I don't recommend a used camera unless it's an amazing deal as a fix on the 3 big things that can go wrong (slip ring, push rod, lens) can bring that used camera into new camera prices.

Or......

Do what one of my competitor's do. The have 4 south coast camera and rotate them as they break.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Options 

Even a used ridgid is better than most of the other crap you will buy. There I said it! I was you a few years back and my camera used to break all the time and would spend most of its time getting repaired. I even put together my own flat screen set up that I couldn't see anything with sun glare. True story!

So I learned why quality is not cheap. I'm sure you have seen "buy cheap buy twice" it is so true. My best advise is look on eBay for a used system. It will do you good until that same old system will buy you a new one. These things can pay for themselves there very next day after you buy them. One thing I guarantee you is that you won't loose any money! 

You just can't go wrong with ridgid! I'm sure you can buy something else or put together something else. Just let us know how it works. A credit card is another option just saying.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll be in business three years next month. I bought my first camera 4 months in. I went all out and got a top of the line Ridgid. Financed the whole thing. 12.5k. Took me a year to repay the loan. But you know what, the camera paid for itself in 8 months. Now I own two Ridgid systems, both bought brand new. Was I nervous? Absolutely. But business is all about having confidence in yourself and making the right investments. I don't see my cameras, my jetter, or any of my equipment as "costs," I see them as money making tools. As long as I'm in business I'll continue to buy whatever will make me the most money in the long run, regardless of my initial investment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I heard horror stories about all of the other brands.

Bough a Ridgid mini and cs6. Then bought a SR24 and a seektech sr 305 transmitter.

This stuff cost me a pretty penny for being in business less than a year.

Paid it all off in 3 months.

It is an investment in your business.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

From your original post a CS6 will fit you pretty close to what you're looking for at $1500 or less. If you can build your business on the cheap, cool, but on this one item you might want to ignore that rule.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

OK, so since I could not get any feedback on generic monitors that work with the Ridgid system I will be buying a Ridgid monitor. If there ever is an issue I don't want the monitor manufacture and Ridgid pointing fingers at each other either. 

Was glad to hear the CS6 monitor size is not a big issue.

I want to thank everyone for the input, it got dicey for a second there (LOL). As I said I wasn't trying to stir up any ****...just looking for feedback on non Ridgid monitors. Perhaps my post #12 came off as confrontational but it wasn't meant to be I was just trying to explain my situation and trying to steer the topic back to my original question about NON RIDGID MONITORS...LOL

Gonna start another thread on buying new or used...look forward to your hearing your thoughts.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

wharfrat said:


> cs6 is under 2 k for sure.





plumberkc said:


> He quoted me $2158 last week.


Just an FYI: plumberkc is correct. Per Kirk at AJ Coleman CS6 w batteries and charger is $2158. 

Surprisingly his pricing was slightly higher than my local Ridgid rep on the mini reel/cam and monitor. 

I bought my K60 from them a few years ago at the show and they were the best price...as I said unfortunately its not show time and pricing is more RIDGID (pun intended).


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought during spring fling and got that stuff included. If you're really that "tight" then you will wait. Also got free shipping. I was absolutely under 2...Kirk must have been in a good mood.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> I bought during spring fling and got that stuff included. If you're really that "tight" then you will wait. Also got free shipping. I was absolutely under 2...Kirk must have been in a good mood.


Ya know sometimes I totally forget the primary reason many if us paid well under $2k for our units...we bought during the spring fling so the $400.00 batteries were included free. Because the bare CS6 is prolly just under $1,800.00. So the $2,100 price is the current price when you add $400 batteries. Still cheaper than my supply house which I thing is $2,399.00


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

1836.24 otd with batteries during spring fling


----------



## undervision (Aug 12, 2015)

Where can I get parts for a Spartan camera?


----------



## undervision (Aug 12, 2015)

I am starting a sewer camera repair service. I am also looking for Places that I can get some additional Training. I have 24 years in the electronics field with fine pitch soldering. There seems to be a need for more people for the repair of these units. I am looking to get training in lots of different brands. Any thought?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

undervision said:


> I am starting a sewer camera repair service. I am also looking for Places that I can get some additional Training. I have 24 years in the electronics field with fine pitch soldering. There seems to be a need for more people for the repair of these units. I am looking to get training in lots of different brands. Any thought?


Oh boy!:whistling2:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Call up overvision. They can help.


----------



## undervision (Aug 12, 2015)

Can any of you give me some reviwes on the sparavision 200 from Spartan Tool or the Portavision from Hammerhead? Are either of these good cameras.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

undervision said:


> Can any of you give me some reviwes on the sparavision 200 from Spartan Tool or the Portavision from Hammerhead? Are either of these good cameras.



It's the same camera. I've been warned to stay away from Spartan cameras. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Played with the spartan camera system at the wwett show.

Did not care for it, there seemed to be a time delay to the monitor/iPad.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Ya know sometimes I totally forget the primary reason many if us paid well under $2k for our units...we bought during the spring fling so the $400.00 batteries were included free. Because the bare CS6 is prolly just under $1,800.00. So the $2,100 price is the current price when you add $400 batteries. Still cheaper than my supply house which I thing is $2,399.00


You're dead on. I discount all of our Ridgid Inspection equipment 20% off of list and provide free shipping. Ridgid normally runs a "Spring Fling" promotion during the Pumper show and throws in the batteries and charger for free. With this promotion and our discount, it puts the price of the CS-6 well under 2k.

Not only do I want to be able to discount our equipment and keep our customers happy, but I will also provide loaner equipment if the Ridgid Inspection equipment you purchase from us breaks or fails. All you have to do is call me and explain that your equipment needs to be repaired, ask that I send you out a loaner (be it a monitor, or reel or locator) and send your equipment in to us to be repaired. We ask that you pay for the shipping cost for the loaner. We will repair your equipment as quickly as possible and get it right back to you so you can send in our loaner equipment back to us. I'm not sure if you will find another company out there that can provide that service for you. 

We are a large Company in regards to our inventory and service workload but we are a small Mom and Pop shop that understands if your equipment is down, you're not making money. I would assume that everyone here wants to provide the best customer service possible so they will have return customers. The same goes at Allan J. Coleman Company. 

Some companies will underbid us by 1 or 2 percent to get a sale. So, there are times that we may be a TAD bit more expensive, but I don't think you will find better customer and repair services anywhere else. If you purchase your equipment from us, we will be sure to take care of you.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You're dead on. I discount all of our Ridgid Inspection equipment 20% off of list and provide free shipping. Ridgid normally runs a "Spring Fling" promotion during the Pumper show and throws in the batteries and charger for free. With this promotion and our discount, it puts the price of the CS-6 well under 2k.
> 
> Not only do I want to be able to discount our equipment and keep our customers happy, but I will also provide loaner equipment if the Ridgid Inspection equipment you purchase from us breaks or fails. All you have to do is call me and explain that your equipment needs to be repaired, ask that I send you out a loaner (be it a monitor, or reel or locator) and send your equipment in to us to be repaired. We ask that you pay for the shipping cost for the loaner. We will repair your equipment as quickly as possible and get it right back to you so you can send in our loaner equipment back to us. I'm not sure if you will find another company out there that can provide that service for you.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that about the loaner, Kirk. I bought all my Ridgid camera equipment from you. This is The Brenham, Texas plumber. In fact I just purchased the SeeSnake plus 325' from you last week. Used it a couple times already. I recommend your store to every plumber I know. Y'all do have great customer service and I look forward to seeing you next year at the WWETT show again.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> It's the same camera. I've been warned to stay away from Spartan cameras.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, stay far away. Spend a little more and go with Ridgid. The clarity of a Ridgid vs Spartan is night and day. I had nothing but issues with the Spartan suit case style camera in years past.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's the thing with AJ Coleman.....service. When I bought my SR60, I thought it was broke and called up Kirk where I bought it. I explained what happened....here was the immediate response..... "Not really sure what's wrong, how about I mail you out another one and then ship yours back."

Now I didn't take him up on the offer, mainly because I can call Ridgid directly but it's awesome to know that option is there. I could shop around and find a place a little cheaper but that takes alot of time. I only need to know one place to call and one person to talk to.....can't put a price on that.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I didn't know that about the loaner, Kirk. I bought all my Ridgid camera equipment from you. This is The Brenham, Texas plumber. In fact I just purchased the SeeSnake plus 325' from you last week. Used it a couple times already. I recommend your store to every plumber I know. Y'all do have great customer service and I look forward to seeing you next year at the WWETT show again.


 Yup, I know exactly who you are! Glad it works well for you. Looking forward to drinks with you and Gear Junkie at the show for sure. Maybe we can get a group of guys from here to get together one evening. It would be good putting faces with names.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yup, I know exactly who you are! Glad it works well for you. Looking forward to drinks with you and Gear Junkie at the show for sure. Maybe we can get a group of guys from here to get together one evening. It would be good putting faces with names.


You should hear from me next spring.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Here's the thing with AJ Coleman.....service. When I bought my SR60, I thought it was broke and called up Kirk where I bought it. I explained what happened....here was the immediate response..... "Not really sure what's wrong, how about I mail you out another one and then ship yours back."
> 
> Now I didn't take him up on the offer, mainly because I can call Ridgid directly but it's awesome to know that option is there. I could shop around and find a place a little cheaper but that takes alot of time. I only need to know one place to call and one person to talk to.....can't put a price on that.


Oh btw.....the SR60 wasn't broke, I was unfamiliar with the omniseek feature.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I had an issue with my SR24. Called Kirk and he sent a loaner out while mine was getting fixed.

Will always deal with them.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Just met Kirk yesterday. Nice guy and the service and prices were GREAT.

Drove down from Minneapolis for a work/vacation.

Will have pictures soon, well as soon as my eight year old neighbor shows me how.

Thanks again Kirk

:thumbsup:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I will only buy Ridgid cameras from AJ Coleman regardless of price. You can't buy that type of customer service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

i'm about to close my drain inspection company and I plan to sell My 4 month old equipment. Cs10 monitor, rm200 reel and navitrack 2. So youre buying used certainly pm me or call/text 7577466006. Im selling them all together. I'll make a post about it later


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

mambainspection said:


> i'm about to close my drain inspection company and I plan to sell My 4 month old equipment. Cs10 monitor, rm200 reel and navitrack 2. So youre buying used certainly pm me or call/text 7577466006. Im selling them all together. I'll make a post about it later


As someone that plans to target more sewer work, I'm curious why you are closing your company.


----------



## mambainspection (Oct 23, 2015)

*Good question*



plumberkc said:


> As someone that plans to target more sewer work, I'm curious why you are closing your company.


Its only been 4 months. But in my area the success rate has been really slow. Dealing with realtors and investors etc, yet i dont have the income to promote the company in my area and want to do something I have alittle more control over. Its an excellent biz idea.. My equipment is great But its not enough to take care of my 20 month old and 4 month old. I have to move on.


----------



## Total (Sep 24, 2014)

We just bought a gvision monitor from epl solutions. You can hook up your ipad and save/replay recordings instantly. Insanely easy to use.


----------

